# Stage Costuming



## Lyxen (Oct 30, 2012)

So like if you were a Rock N Rolla' getting ready for a far out  gig, would you be wearing a crazy stage costume, cool clothing, or are you one of those people who would wear normal street clothes. I desgning this costume with furry-esque parts to it. Right now it's just this paper/card mask and a tail. I'm going to wear it tonight to a show we have. I'll post pictures later.


----------



## Lyxen (Oct 31, 2012)

Well here's a video. haha, everyone was a bit drunk, we decided to do an open mic to advertise next weeks show, you can see my lame mask and tail maybe. We used the house amps and kit, everything sounds a bit on the low end. It fun to do that nonetheless
[video=youtube;ozTQF4P7rmg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ozTQF4P7rmg[/video]


----------

